# For Skeet Shooters



## Ken N Tx (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 25, 2015)

Heck, I can do that with our Remington..........NOT!!


----------



## rt3 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks enjoyed it, regular skeet the targets are 16 yards away at launch and inrease to 60 yards, ave speed is set at 60 mph, trick shooting are shot about 15 yds away and in some cases thrown directly up so the target speed is almost zero, they hang in the air. 50,oooo Rds would be about $10,000 good thing he is sponsored , these folks are referred to as industrial shooters, and are not allowed to shoot against "amateur " shooters although a lot of amateurs are this good.


----------

